# 2013 halloween count down



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

It'll be here before you know it ...


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea it will, just stare at a clock...time seems to go slower


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

361 days to halloween..........


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm already working on things for next year!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol,..me too...and sadly I'm already stressing if I bit off too much. What's everyone's plans for 2013? We are planning Hogwarts Halloween or Deathly Hallows Dinner (hubby's request he was afraid too many of our friends wouldn't attend my zombie themed party  ) I'm hesitant with the HP theme but I think if I plan it well enough even the nonHP fan will have a good time. My major builds this year will be 3 large paper mâché dimentors, a peppers ghost and hopefully a haunted book case...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Woo Hooo!! It always helps to put your brain into the future!! Since we totally scaled back this year - I am soo looking forward to new plans for our haunt in 2013. Once again - Halloween Forum will inspire us!*


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone else already got the "not enough time" feeling? I got a 19th century coffin that needs finished, a Headless Horseman that is gonna be completely overhauled, 7 stones (plywood) that need designs And I wanna start my Halloween Village this (next) year. Not sure where to start....of course I haven't even touched my "props on the brain" list yet 1) Graveyard fence 2) rope lights 3) 1300watt flogger and PVC system

With 1 idea comes 4 more....


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Since I started putting stuff up at 9:30 on Halloween night, all I can think about is my idea on getting the backyard involved with the haunt. I have a gate on the south side of the house and if I were to have a gate put in on the north side between now and Halloween, it would be very possible to add a "Haunted Trail" that wraps around the back of the house. I have a deck on the back of the house that would have plenty of room for many animated props, a shed that could be almost anything and a few really good places for a drop panel..... probably near the exit on the north side of the house. 

Adding the backyard would definantly crank up the volume on my yard haunt. It would be a pretty intense process.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I am with Muffy, I have already started working on it. And like Scary Firefighter I am contemplating drop panels. We have a complete outer hallway for the actors to run amok and enter at different locations. I already have the lenticular pictures for the drop panels and will be making at least four if not five of them this year. I was thinking about putting some wire mesh (not chicken wire) on some of the drop panels so the actors could stick their fingers through as if to get at the people or they can smack one of my crappy dolls on the screen for effect.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Part of my 5 (now 3)year plan is doing a walk-through Haunt also involving my backyard. Only the backyard is fenced (chain link) but I have a dog-run that can/will be the entrance. Here's something special about my backyard...the Union Pacific railroad, the train tracks, are literally my backyard....minus the whole 20ft away and down a hill....you get the point. I totally wanna integrate that somehow but all my brain has been saying is "ruined idea before its even attempted....Safety hazard!". Only kool people do full yard Haunts :-D. Joking, everyone here has a great Haunt


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

The day after I was talking about what worked and what didn't work this year. My wife begged me, "please lets get through Christmas first". I guess I can give her that.


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

I ordered 6 sets of gothic skull fencing from Party City (3.50 for a 2 pack!) that will be arriving tomorrow 
Spirit's Demonica, a lighted orange archway, a bag of body parts and a strobe light 360 are all going to be additions to my 2013 display


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

need a job first becuz i am planning to buy a set of zombie babies for the Haunted House that I will be helping next year. Thinking brunch of babies with two puppet babies and two people to work the room with rocking chair in the corner, blocks, broken toys and bottles and bodies part, gore and lights. Then maybe invest in spiders for spider room as well.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

359 days to go.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

354 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

While I don't do a haunt, I have already started thinking about my Murder Mystery Party for next year. I try to alternate between one that is themed to a genre (last year it was medieval) to one that allows for a variety of costumes. So, next year will be genre themed. What I do need to become better at is working on little props through the year. Every October has come and gone and I have very few homemade props done.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I am doing a classic monster haunt in 2013. Going to do the famous ones like Frankenstein, Wolfman, Mummy, etc. But that will be only half of the inside haunt. 

The remainder of inside haunt will be more like a carnival type with things like the hallway of doors, a slanted floor (with tilted walls) and new for next year will be a sponge floor. I tossed my Sleep by Number piece of junk mattress (now I don't have backaches) but I kept the egg crate foam that was part of the package. I am going to cut them into a 24" width and duct tape them together where they join up in the hall. The walls will keep them from moving out of place.

I am planning to make a permanent walkway around the backyard so I can start doing the backyard haunt part again. I will put the cemetery, FCG, four shiatsu groundbreakers, the crawling groundbreaker, the cauldron creep, the cryptkeeper, floating lantern and whatever else I can scrounge up for out there. 
I am going to do a small cornstalk area with the animated scarecrow.

The actors want to dig out the bigfoot and gorilla costume for next year. I did get some clown masks this year at 90% off so I may do some clowns somewhere. I was lucky enough to score 6 of the cosmetology heads (both male and female) for less than $5 each.

I have a lower deck area as well as a long walkway area that I can put in some additional scares like the banging storm doors. Halloween may be over for 2012 and I may not have everything put away but it does not mean I cannot be two steps ahead for next year and not be pressured at the last minute.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

317 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

cant' wait halloweentown!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

is it halloween yet? i missed it already immediately after it was over this year, had so much fun! cant wait till next halloween.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I'll continue the count from here. It's the day before Christmas, Decmber 24th, and there are now only 311 days till Halloween. I'm still working on one of ghost. Oh my soooo little time.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Deadview said:


> Well I'll continue the count from here. It's the day before Christmas, Decmber 24th, and there are now only 311 days till Halloween. I'm still working on one of ghost. Oh my soooo little time.


I made two new female friends recently who I showed pics of my Halloween (this year) setup. They both replied basically the same "wow, you went all out". I just smiled in return while my mind was thinking "that is all out? I can't even half match half of the HF guys and gals"

Side note, I still have not moved my Electrified Prisoner prop from the futon in the main room. I'm starting to see how this will moreso hurt my possible relationship status when a new girl comes over and its "oh sh*t! Is that a real person?" Hahaha


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

309 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dradius (Jul 26, 2012)

haha im not doin a haunt, but im puttin serious work into a costume and volunteering at a haunted trail... im already working out the details as i need to do some leather work and possible metal working to get this done, cant wait till Halloween!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just wondering what everyone else is going to be doing this haunt? would like to spice up my graveyard


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

301 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

well guys its less than 300 days to halloween..299 DAYS TO GOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> well guys its less than 300 days to halloween..299 DAYS TO GOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am already excited! 

And already pre-worrying about the weather.

I have had clear Halloween nights for the past 4-5 years...will this be the year of a hideous storm...must make an inside plan as well!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

we are thinking of ways to weather proof our gear 298 days to go  woot!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> we are thinking of ways to weather proof our gear 298 days to go  woot!!


Worse case scenario, I put a good time Halloween village on display in my sunroom. I'm not worried about weather *knock on wood*


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I have several big projects on my planned. So as much as it pains me to say this, I hope Halloween takes its time getting here.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

had to skip 2012 halloween 

looking forward to 2013

have a ton of stuff that i wanted to do in '12 ... and got a bunch more during the post '12 season

can't wait for '13 ... even planning on taking 2 weeks off for preparation  and takedown :-(

amk


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

292 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Last year I was pretty blah about halloween; this year I am ready right now! I really miss it.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

hollow said:


> Last year I was pretty blah about halloween; this year I am ready right now! I really miss it.


meee too hollow,277 days to halloween!!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

It's closer than it was yesterday


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

271 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ya know this thread is very encouraging to me because it shows ya'lls determination, dedication and focus towards 1 day (or 1 month) of the year. I've learned today that some of my close friends here in Iowa describe me "Jay lives for Halloween". I know some of us, not including me, can easily lose the "spark" of the Halloween spirit but its 100% up to you (me) to keep the motivation there. No one can do it for us. I guess what I'm saying is...Good Job!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

266 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

255 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

248 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

233 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Getting closer!!! Been feeling it lately, and although I'm excited for summer, my days are spent listening to creepy tunes and reading spooky books. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

222 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I really need to stop being lazy on weekends (no thanks for cold weather keeping its grip) and get All my planned builds going! Fog system, animated coffin and finding those dang crocodile clips for mounting rope light *growl* "I will find you...."


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

206 days to halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

205 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

200 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

*groan* too far awaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

hollow said:


> *groan* too far awaaaaaaaaay...


nah it isn"t hollow,just you watch...halloween will be here before you know it...


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

started some wolf pumpkin seeds. My first attempt. So the season begins


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

194 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

187 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

157 days!!! I'm behind schedule....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ticker on main page says 162? 

but im already anxious for october to get here! cant wait!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

144 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

115 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, now I am officially stressed!! So much left to do and we are almost down to double digits.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there some place I can download a countdown clock to Halloween to put on face book? Or on my computer?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

cbonz2002 said:


> Is there some place I can download a countdown clock to Halloween to put on face book? Or on my computer?


I got mine at HalloweenCountdown.net


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Almost?! I start my countdown in September when my decorations go up. By my count I've got about 63 days left until I begin celebrating Halloween!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

101 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

89 days till halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

26 days until the celebration begins..i.e. decorating the house and beginning my horror movie marathon.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Chin Club I will check that out.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

33 days to halloween!!!!


----------

